# Need good screen tree



## metadog (Feb 15, 2002)

Hi! We are moving onto a property with no trees. We would like to find a type of tree that we can plant along our property line that will grow tall dense and narrow, taking up minimum ground square footage. These trees would form a natural boundary wall along our property line once the trees branches intermingle. Something that remains green year round would be preferred. If you know any web sites that show such trees, URLs would be great. Any suggestions?

Thanks!
-M


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 15, 2002)

A mix of trees would be best, so that any diseases would not wipe out the whole planting.

If a mono culture is wanted, look for palnts that sprout from the base easily. The you can use the age old practice of "coppicing" or periodicaly cutting bigger trees to the ground so that the sprouts will form new trees.

There are soem noew poplar hybrids that are very fast growing.

If a very tight form is what you raly want look for cultivar names like 'Fastigiata', 'Pillar', 'Columnar' and such. There are some English oaks, Gingko, beech and others that fit this bill.


----------



## Jay Banks (Feb 15, 2002)

Talk to a local nursery about planting a mixed evergreen border.

Try http://www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/


----------



## sonny (Feb 15, 2002)

daygo cypress


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 17, 2002)

Is that by chance an Italian cyparis?


----------



## sonny (Feb 17, 2002)

Did not want to spell Itialian wrong


----------



## PBMan (Feb 19, 2002)

Leyland Cypress is a very fast growing evergreen tree that would be perfect, and is often used, as a screen hedge.


----------

